# UK national working freelance in Singapore for UK company



## jackfruit

Hello,

I am a UK national who has just moved to singapore and I am considering working freelance for my previous company based in the UK.

I am currently on a visit pass as I am not working and will not settle permanently in Singapore until April.

My wife is Singaporean, we are moving to Singapore after being married and living in the UK for 7 years.

I would like to know my options on ways of working and living in Singapore.

MY current plan is to apply for a LTVP or LTVP+ as this seems straightforward, then also apply for PR.

MOM told me that they do not have a work pass that allows me to live in Singapore and work for a UK based company. Although I doubted the knowledge of the woman I spoke to as she kept having to put me on hold while she consulted the website. I asked her if it would be illegal to do so and she said it would.

The IRS seem happy for me to stay here for over 183 days and pay tax as a tax resident. They only require me to register with them.

I don't currently intend to work for Singaporean based companies, but I could do this if it helps my situation.

My work is for a UK ad agency and requires no contact with Singaporean companies.

Is there any way I can open a business in Singapore? I've been told this can be beneficial for tax purposes.

Also, I'd like to obtain a motorcycle licence and covert my driving licence. They said I need a work pass to do this. Does an LTVP+ allow me to start learning? If not, do I need to become a resident before I can even register to take the thory test?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lorgnette

_
I am a UK national who has just moved to singapore and I am considering working freelance for my previous company based in the UK._

This is an interesting issue. Since there is no visa for working in a remote company, not paying taxes in Singapore, it is debatable 1. is it legal or 2. If not, how it will be enforced?

_I am currently on a visit pass as I am not working and will not settle permanently in Singapore until April. MY current plan is to apply for a LTVP or LTVP+ as this seems straightforward, then also apply for PR._

Usually for approvals, in long term visit pass or PR application you must prove a work history and tax contribution. 

_My wife is Singaporean, we are moving to Singapore after being married and living in the UK for 7 years._

Is she working in Singapore?

_I don't currently intend to work for Singaporean based companies, but I could do this if it helps my situation._

Best option: having 
a job with stable income and purchase property before applying for LTVP. 

Is it allowed if you have ample savings or wife has high level position or is it is easier to be approved when both have jobs?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Could the U.K. company apply for a Letter of Consent (LOC) from the Ministry of Manpower on your behalf? That's assuming you're approved for an LTVP+. One way might be if the U.K. company designates you as their "regional representative" and fills out the appropriate paperwork.


----------



## jackfruit

_This is an interesting issue. Since there is no visa for working in a remote company, not paying taxes in Singapore, it is debatable 1. is it legal or 2. If not, how it will be enforced?_

They probably can't enforce it, but if possible, i'd like to be legal. 

_Usually for approvals, in long term visit pass or PR application you must prove a work history and tax contribution._

I called and asked and they said it's not a problem as she is a Singapore Citizen and we have only just moved here. After I get the LTVP+ I can then build up some tax history. I think this is true if you are applying as a dependant of a non singaporean national through MOM but if your spouse is a national and you are applying through the ICA then it's not a problem.

_Is she working in Singapore?_

Not currently as we've only just arrived. She's working on a plan for a social enterprise which won't actually start for at least 6 months. She may get part time work or volunteer work as a psychologist but we can't rely on this.
_
Best option: having 
a job with stable income and purchase property before applying for LTVP. _ 

My income will be stable as I have a full time contract with the uk company but it's not classed as a full time job

_Is it allowed if you have ample savings or wife has high level position or is it is easier to be approved when both have jobs?_

This is interesting, how does this work? How much do you need and what is the process for declaring it?

Thanks for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## jackfruit

BBCWatcher said:


> Could the U.K. company apply for a Letter of Consent (LOC) from the Ministry of Manpower on your behalf? That's assuming you're approved for an LTVP+. One way might be if the U.K. company designates you as their "regional representative" and fills out the appropriate paperwork.


Sadly I think that the letter has to be from a Singaporean company (from the ICA website):
A Letter of Consent allows a Dependant's Pass holder to work in Singapore. To be eligible, the applicant must:
be a Dependant of an Employment Pass holder
secure a job offer with a Singapore employer
have a Dependant's Pass that is valid for at least three months.

How does the regional representative work? Wouldn't I need to be an employee of the company?

Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher

There's some more information here.


----------



## simonsays

jackfruit said:


> Sadly I think that the letter has to be from a Singaporean company (from the ICA website):
> A Letter of Consent allows a Dependant's Pass holder to work in Singapore. To be eligible, the applicant must:
> be a Dependant of an Employment Pass holder
> secure a job offer with a Singapore employer
> have a Dependant's Pass that is valid for at least three months.
> 
> How does the regional representative work? Wouldn't I need to be an employee of the company?
> 
> Thanks.


LOC applies to dependant pass holders - who are spouse of EP holders.

And on an SVP - despite spurious advices - you are NOT ALLOWED TO WORK - and that includes collecting remuneration in Singapore, for work done offshore. And that's the rule. Can they enforce it ? I have seen many things being enforced, and investigated, and my suggestion would be till the paperwork is cleared, to get your pay into a UK bank account, and not remitted here.

While you may be able to clarify it, 9 out of 10 times, if questioned, you don't get a chance to explain, so you shoot the chance off there itself, if placed in the suspicous list.

If you are able to secure a LTVP +,- you don't need a LOC or whatever - the fact that you have been married for more than 3 years gives you a bigger chance of getting the LTVP+.

With legal residential status, if you get your pay in Singapore, you need to pay tax - the simplest way is to incorporate a company, and make your UK counterpart pay to the company - that way, less headache, and in the future, if some govt agency comes sniffing your inward transactions, you are legally covered .. and that would be possible after either you get the LTVP+ or you go the way of a Entrepass, as alternate


----------



## BBCWatcher

No, that changed last year (2012). The LOC applies to LTVP+ holders.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> No, that changed last year (2012). The LOC applies to LTVP+ holders.


gee - tighter rules .. 

interesting ..


----------



## Singapore Saint

Look elsewhere on this forum as I was in the same boat and "worked" in Singapore for 3yrs while my wife was on an EP and responded to someone else's exact same query. It's a grey area but possible....


----------



## lorgnette

Yes, it is a wide and gray area. - In remote offshore positions, not actually physically working in Singapore, how and where would one apply for a work pass when you have no local employer responsible for his/her wages in Singapore? 

However, if you find a department processing your application for a remote work pass, do share online.


----------



## BBCWatcher

An EntrePass might work in these circumstances, but it requires a business entity registered in Singapore and some capital. The representative office approach waives those requirements for up to three years.


----------



## SwissSing

jackfruit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a UK national who has just moved to singapore and I am considering working freelance for my previous company based in the UK.
> 
> I am currently on a visit pass as I am not working and will not settle permanently in Singapore until April.
> 
> My wife is Singaporean, we are moving to Singapore after being married and living in the UK for 7 years.
> 
> I would like to know my options on ways of working and living in Singapore.
> 
> MY current plan is to apply for a LTVP or LTVP+ as this seems straightforward, then also apply for PR.
> 
> MOM told me that they do not have a work pass that allows me to live in Singapore and work for a UK based company. Although I doubted the knowledge of the woman I spoke to as she kept having to put me on hold while she consulted the website. I asked her if it would be illegal to do so and she said it would.
> 
> The IRS seem happy for me to stay here for over 183 days and pay tax as a tax resident. They only require me to register with them.
> 
> I don't currently intend to work for Singaporean based companies, but I could do this if it helps my situation.
> 
> My work is for a UK ad agency and requires no contact with Singaporean companies.
> 
> Is there any way I can open a business in Singapore? I've been told this can be beneficial for tax purposes.
> 
> Also, I'd like to obtain a motorcycle licence and covert my driving licence. They said I need a work pass to do this. Does an LTVP+ allow me to start learning? If not, do I need to become a resident before I can even register to take the thory test?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi Jackfruit

Can you please give me an update on your status

I'm in the same situation as you

I'm Singaporean and my hubby is Swiss and we plan to move back to Singapore in July. We have been married for more than 7 years and living in Switzerland for 9 years.

My hubby currently works as a freelance translator in Zurich and his customers are all Swiss companies. He would like to continue to work as a freelance translator in Singapore.

I'll be applying for a LTVP+ for him. With this LTVP+ can he apply for Sole Proprietorship and employ himself by applying for a LOC ? Or can I as a Singapore Citizen, open a Sole Proprietorship and apply for a LOC for him using his LTVP+

Thanks for any input


----------

